# red monkey flowerhorn...what do you think?



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

All opinions welcomed.

@2.5" TL


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you bought that as a Red Monkey? this is a true red monkey:









yours a a ZZ (Zhen Zhu)


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a nice looking FH but not a red monkey. When red monkeys are small they too have a grayish color with spangling but that's definitely not a monkey...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not "up" on how to distinguish the different types of flowerhorns especially as juvies, but I do know what I like. And I like yours!!  Nice looking fish and he looks like he's going to color up really well too. Love the spangles, the only thing is, you need to fatten him up! :wink:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

gage said:


> you bought that as a Red Monkey?
> 
> yours a a ZZ (Zhen Zhu)


Yeah, one of my lfs had 3 of these guys labeled as RM FH for $13.99 each.
This guy was the largest and best looking of the 3.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Natalie said:


> That's a nice looking FH but not a red monkey. When red monkeys are small they too have a grayish color with spangling but that's definitely not a monkey...


Thanks.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

heylady said:


> I'm not "up" on how to distinguish the different types of flowerhorns especially as juvies, but I do know what I like. And I like yours!!  Nice looking fish and he looks like he's going to color up really well too. Love the spangles, the only thing is, you need to fatten him up! :wink:


Thanks, he is feeding on NLS, krill and blood worms, I'll have to up the dose opcorn: .

I'll post new pics in 3 months, we'll see how he's doing then. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Natalie said:


> That's a nice looking FH but not a red monkey. When red monkeys are small they too have a grayish color with spangling but that's definitely not a monkey...


was this directed towards me? or the OP?
the one i posted is a red monkey, yes they are gray when they are small, but proper RM's fade to red, just like SRT's.

RM's when small most certainly do not have spangling when small... this is a small RM...









this one is almost done fading, but even after the fading you would notice spangling if they had it...

here is a pic of a none faded one, do you see spangling? this is Jr.'s fish from flowerhornusa.









very very few RM's have any spangling, but quite a few Super Red Synspilums and RS's do, but only in the middle region of the body.

sorry if your comment wasnt directed at me, but the one i posted IS a RM...


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Well its time for an update:  around 4.5" now.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish!!! :thumb:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

He's a good looking fish dispite what he may or may not be. I think he has a lot of potential and it will be interesting to see what he looks like when he is mature.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks alot like .my second flowerhorn did when he was younger, here is the last pic i have of him:










yours is nicer because it has waaay more pearling, but if you put that pearling on my big guy that is what i guess yours to turn out like.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

gage said:


> looks alot like .my second flowerhorn did when he was younger, here is the last pic i have of him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree with you...they do look similar. I believe they call these zz types? 
Although he is turning out nice, if the lfs had labeled him correctly or I had more knowledge on flowerhorns at that time I would not have bought him ( was not looking for zz).


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

I had 3 FH as juvies and lost all three.
Never tried to get anymore. Wasn't quite sure how I felt about the whole concept hybridyzation.
Still undecided about my position.
Your Red Monkey is gorgeous...If I were to get one I'd prefer it look like yours will the pearls and all. Puts me in the mind of a umbee...which is one of my favorites.
Post the latest pic. :thumb: wayne


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's some pics of my flowerhorn- is this guy a zz too? These pics are from a few weeks back, and he currently has a ton more pearling going on now. Any clue on how he'll turn out???


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I believe this last one is a zz.Never really know how they turn out till they grow up :thumb:


----------



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

any updates on the OPs fish at this point? 
I want to see how much he grew since feb


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

homerl said:


> I believe this last one is a zz.Never really know how they turn out till they grow up :thumb:


Yeah my guy is in the 6"-7" range now. still not getting any more red on his underside yet


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Bkeen said:


> homerl said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this last one is a zz.Never really know how they turn out till they grow up :thumb:
> ...


chances are at that size he never will.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

gage said:


>


So mine will probably end up looking like this?


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Here are a couple updated pics from today.
I have just measured him and is 6.75 inches TL. :fish:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^Great looking fish!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hes looking more like that big guy I posted all the time, of course the one I posted was about 10" when I sold him due to lack of space


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Really beautiful fish. I love Flowerhorns....I love the way they change color as they mature.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:


> Really beautiful fish. I love Flowerhorns....I love the way they change color as they mature.


Maybe mine will color up some as he ages. He was lighter on his underside, with a row of black spots, but now he is almost all dark green


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

